# Röthenbachklamm macht dicht!



## synx (26. September 2003)

Einige von euch werden es bestimmt schon im Boten bzw. NN gelesen haben! 
Zitat:
Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern in der Röthenbachklamm.
Vor allem Familien mit Kindern fühlen sich durch den Radverkehr gefärdet!
In der Röthenbachklamm kommte es in letzter Zeit zu Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern. Jetzt überlegt das Forstamt den Streckenabschnitt zwischen der Verbindungsstrasse Brunn-Fuchsmühle und dem Birkensee für die Pedaleure zu sperren. Alternativ wird eine Ausweichroute oberhalb des Bachlaufes angeboten!  

Eigentlich schade, dass man geleich mit so drastischen Mitteln, wie einem generellen Verbot für Mountainbiker reagiert!
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich hatte in den letzten vier Jahren, in denen ich die Klamm regelmässig gefahren binn, keine einzige "gefährdente" oder störende Begegnung mit Fussgängern. 

Also immer schön anständig fahren, sonst machen sie den Moritzberg auch bald dicht!


----------



## Tom:-) (26. September 2003)

was soll das? bisher habe ich da immer nur problemfreie begenungen gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (26. September 2003)

Schöner Mist. Ich hatte auch noch nie Stress mit Wanderern.

Aber..


> Jetzt überlegt das Forstamt den Streckenabschnitt zwischen der Verbindungsstrasse Brunn-Fuchsmühle und dem Birkensee für die Pedaleure zu sperren.


...heißt für mich das noch nicht defintiv was entschieden ist (Hoffnung ).



> Alternativ wird eine Ausweichroute oberhalb des Bachlaufes angeboten!



Scherzle gmacht. Das kann wohl nur eine Waldautobahn sein.

Gegenvorschlag: 
Sperrt die Röthenbachklamm für Wanderer, damit Sie nicht in Gefahr geraten 

Jetzt wird's echt Zeit wegzuziehen...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## eL (26. September 2003)

Die Spinnen ja die Bayern !!!!!!! 


Kann es sein das ihr zuviele beamte habt die unbedingt alles regeln müssen!!!












froh in Berlin/Brandenburg zu wohnen

El


----------



## amelius (26. September 2003)

Abgesehen davon, dass in vielen Bundesländern das Radln in der freien Natur viel drastischer gemassregelt wird, sind es halt immer die wenigen schlechten "Beispiele" unter uns, die solche Diskussionen hervorrufen.....

Ich finde es auch schade - aber da gilt wohl eine gewisse Kollektiv-Haftung.... 

Unlängst war ich in der Rhön unterwegs (zum grossen Teil auch Bayern!), dort ist die Benutzung von Wegen viel drastischer geregelt, als hier. Es gibt ausgeschilderte Wege für Biker - auf allen anderen Wegen (oft sind das auch die interessanteren) ist Radln verboten. 

Die Frage ist, ob das die beste Lösung ist - aber es ist immerhin eine - fürs friedliche Nebeneinander.

Ich finde, man sollte sich auf jeden Fall irgendwie mit den zuständigen Behörden in Verbindung setzen - vielleicht über die DIMB .... wenn wir nichts tun, dann ist es irgendwann geschehen...

Wer würde denn schon auf diesen tollen Wegabschnitt verzichten wollen?


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> * ...und der schmausenbuck wird dann auch gesperrt *


will kein spielverderber sein, 
aber da könnte es in der tat sinnvoll sein. 
was einige da rumfetzen, ist wirklich gefährlich für spaziergänger mit kindern etc. 

ansonsten: DIMB 

und - wie gesagt - ich würde die röthenbachklamm erst nach nem fetten regen wieder fahren (unabhängig von den ängstlichen wanderern), einfach weil die wege dort inzwischen zu versandet sind. 
und man spielt den naturschützern nicht in die hände


----------



## showman (26. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen. 
Das mit der Röthenbachklamm war ja zu erwarten und es wird woanders auch noch weitergehen. Hatte da zwar auch noch nie Probleme, aber es gibt halt immer und überall ein paar Idioten die sich über alles aufregen. Das ist typisch für uns in Deutschland. Hier ist kein miteinander sondern ein gegeneinander. Das fängt ja schon morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an und endet abends wenn ich mit meiner Kleinen am Spielplatz bin. Überall wird nur über jeden gemotzt und genörgelt anstatt auch mal ein Zugeständniss zu machen. Mann muss ja nicht gleich alle unterstützen, aber mann könnte wenigstens gewähren lassen. Ich zum Beispiel finde Tennis und Golf zum kotzen, aber wenn`s jemand spielen will soll er doch, habe ich kein Problem damit. Im Gegenzug erwarte ich aber (z.B. von den Golfern wenn sie mal wandern) das sie auch mal einen Schritt zur Seite gehen wenn ich (natürlich mit angemessenem Tempo und vorheriger Ankündigung) von hinten komme. Meistens warte ich aber vergebens. Es nützt ja meistens nicht mal eine Klingel am Bike. Zum Thema Schmausenbuck. Vor ein paar Wochen war ich auf der Abfahrt an der Stromleitung vom Tiergarten weg links runter unterwegs. Ca. 150 Meter nach dem Abzweig vom Hauptweg wird es dann schmal, steinig und steil. Genau an diesem Stück kamen mir drei Pärchen mit "Kinderwägen" entgegen, von den zwei nicht angeleinten Hunden (einer ging auf mich los) ganz zu schweigen. Was zum Geier haben die da verloren? Natürlich mussten die Kinderwägen getragen werden weil an schieben hier nicht zu denken war. Nachdem ich mir bei dem Hund Respekt verschafft habe wurde ich natürlich angemault was ich hier mit dem Bike zu suchen habe und was mir einfällt den Hund zu nötigen. Ich entgegnete nur ob es nicht besser wäre mit den Kinderwägen auf den Wanderwegen zu bleiben und wurde daraufhin verbal beschimpft. Ich denke diese Situation sagt alles und ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür wie es bei uns abläuft. Ich jedenfalls habe seitdem die Schnauze voll immer freundlich zu grüssen, jedem Platz zu machen und mich dafür beschimpfen zu lassen.    Es gibt sicher auch Ausnahmen, die ich auch schon erlebt habe aber wenn jemand auf Konfrontation aus ist kann er die von mir haben.


PS: Die Klingel hab ich mittlerweile an das Dreirad meiner Kleinen gebaut damit sie die Katze nicht überfährt.    
Gruss an alle 
Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (26. September 2003)

Jetzt fällt's mir erst auf:



> Jetzt überlegt das Forstamt den Streckenabschnitt zwischen der Verbindungsstrasse Brunn-Fuchsmühle und dem Birkensee für die Pedaleure zu sperren.



heißt eigentlich, dass das Stück Klamm von Brunn aus bis Ungelstätten nicht gesperrt wird. Immerhin. Da wäre noch die Runde AL-Weg-Brunn-Klamm bis Ungelstätten möglich.

Für mich persönlich heißt das, dass meine tomgehtgehtnachmünchen-Abschiedstour durch die (nicht gesperrte) Klamm gehen wird.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## merkt_p (26. September 2003)

Im Winter bin ich mit meiner Familie das entsprechende Teilstück langgelaufen. Wir kamen wegen totalemm Glatteis die leichten Anstiege zu Fuss nicht mehr hoch. An diesem Tag sind mir in ca. 30 min mindestens 8-10 Biker engegen gekommen (natürlich mussten Sie ihr Rad schieben). Bei schönem Wetter am Sonntag ist da sicherlich die Hölle los.

Ich habe zu dem Thema MTB und Umweltschutz mal ein "paar" Zeilen ins Forum gestellt.
Die Zeilen sind größtenteils nicht von mir ,spiegeln aber unsere momentane Situation wieder.
Im prinzip stehen wir als Mountainbiker gar nicht schlecht da, wenn wir ein paar einfache Regeln befolgen.
ES GEHT UM UNSER ALLER INTERESSEN!!!!

Martin


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von showman _
> *... aber es gibt halt immer und überall ein paar Idioten die sich über alles aufregen. ... Hier ist kein miteinander sondern ein gegeneinander. ...Überall wird nur über jeden gemotzt und genörgelt anstatt auch mal ein Zugeständniss zu machen. Mann muss ja nicht gleich alle unterstützen, aber mann könnte wenigstens gewähren lassen. ...kamen mir drei Pärchen mit "Kinderwägen" entgegen, ...Was zum Geier haben die da verloren? Natürlich mussten die Kinderwägen getragen werden weil an schieben hier nicht zu denken war... Ich jedenfalls habe seitdem die Schnauze voll immer freundlich zu grüssen, jedem Platz zu machen und mich dafür beschimpfen zu lassen. ...wenn jemand auf Konfrontation aus ist kann er die von mir haben.*



versteh ich nicht. 
sollen die beiker jetzt rücksicht auf die ängstlichen wanderer nehmen oder die wanderer auf die beiker?


----------



## frank-lau (28. September 2003)

Ich habe dort auch noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Wenn man jemanden sieht und das Tempo sofort raus nimmt, und sich dann noch brav bedankt gibt´s halt keine Probleme auch anderswo! Das Problem sind halt nur die unverbesserlichen und die werden auch bei einem Verbot weiter dort lang fahren.
Eigentlich viel gefährlicher ist ja eine Begegnung zwischen uns Bikern selbst und nicht wenn man einen oder mehrere Wandersleut überholt.
Wo soll denn der Ersatzweg sein ich kenne dort keine weiteren Wege außer halt die Forstautobahn?
Aber vielleicht könnten ja auch die Wanderer auf den Ersatzweg ausweichen.
Es bleiben wie immer bei solchen Problemen nur Fragen Fragen Fragen  

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (29. September 2003)

also ich finde die sperrung auch etwas seltsam.
in weiten teilen ist das doch wirklich alles andere als eine typische wanderstrecke. von spaziergängen gar nicht zu reden.
ich möchte mal die familie sehen, die sich am sonntag nachmittag da durch die löcher quält. ich behaupte, ohne es wirklich zu wissen, dass die strecke primär von mtb benutzt wird.
um unfällen zu 100% vorzubeugen, ab und zu verirrt sich da sicher auch mal ein fußgänger rein, wäre es somit eher logisch den weg für wanderer zu sperren.

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## ManneD (29. September 2003)

@ttbtig:
es gibt schon genügend Wanderer und Spaziergänger. Allerdings hatte auch ich noch nie Probleme mit ihnen. Ich halte es wie Frank-Lau und versuche, immer höflich und freundschaftlich zu sein - nicht nur in der Röthebachklamm, sondern überall.

Man kann aber wirklich langsam den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Forstbehörden nur darauf warten, den Bikern wiedermal eins auszuwischen - und auch das gilt (leider) nicht nur für die Röthenbachklamm...


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2003)

und selbst wenn jeder forums-user jetzt angibt, noch nie irgendwelche probleme gehabt zu haben, reicht einer von hundert beikern, der an einem von hundert tagen die sau rauslässt, um unseren ruf zu ruinieren. 

sprich: das argument, dass ich selbst dort prima zurechtkomme, ist keines.  

und wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie da gefahren wird, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sich doch die eine oder andere oma vollpinkelt... 

denn - wie gesagt - das opfer, nicht der täter definiert, vor was er angst hat. und blockierte reifen und spritzender sand sind zwar an sich harmlos, schüchtern aber den ein oder anderen schon ein.


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2003)

Man muß immer die Frau zu erst und sehr freundlich grüßen.
Dann hat der motzende Ehemann nix mehr zu melden.
Wander haben halt ne viel größere Lobby und werden als seriöse Freizeitsportler angesehen. Als MTBler hat man immer lärmende Kinder vor Augen, die Omas erschrecken und Dackel treten.


----------



## merkt_p (1. Oktober 2003)

Ohne Euch den Spass zu verderben, auf schmalen Wegen (alles was schmäler als ein Forstweg ist) hat der Fußgänger/ Wanderer vorrang. Mit dem Fahrrad oder Mountainbike ist man nur geduldet!

Mir sind auf diesem Teilstück schon viele Fussgänger begegnet, auch bei mit gab es bisher keine Probleme aber wenn etwas passiert???
Dieses Teilstück wird sehr viel von Radfahrern aller Kategorien befahren, vom Hollandrad über KINDER mit Kinderrädern und möchtegern Mountainbiker mit Ragazzi MTB von OBI ist mir schon alles begenet.

Wenn ich mir so manchen Trail am Tiergarten oder an der Alten Veste anschaue, bin ich froh, wenn nur das Teilstück an der Klamm gesperrt wird.
Es gibt noch so viele schöne Trails bei uns (komplett ohne Wanderer) da können sie die Klamm ruhig auf diesem Stück sperren, solange sie uns dann in Ruhe lassen.

martin


----------



## dubbel (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von merkt_p _
> *Wenn ich mir so manchen Trail am Tiergarten oder an der Alten Veste anschaue, bin ich froh, wenn nur das Teilstück an der Klamm gesperrt wird. *


1. das gebuddel an der alten veste is doch eh notorisch?!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=60688

2. tiergarten is schon nicht mehr komisch, ich frag mich echt, wann da der förster (oder wer auch immer) zurecht den sack zumacht.  
gemeingefährlich und dazu noch ne umwelttechnische sauerei...


und dann ist es auch nicht gerade konstruktiv, wenn ein schwergestörter an der klamm mit neonfarbe aus der spraydose warnhinweise vor kurven versprüht oder bäume markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amelius (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo MTB-Gemeinde!



> _Original geschrieben von merkt_p _
> * [...] Wenn ich mir so manchen Trail am Tiergarten oder an der Alten Veste anschaue, bin ich froh, wenn nur das Teilstück an der Klamm gesperrt wird.
> Es gibt noch so viele schöne Trails bei uns (komplett ohne Wanderer) da können sie die Klamm ruhig auf diesem Stück sperren, solange sie uns dann in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> martin *



Ich glaube leider nicht, dass es nur bei einzelnen Einschränkungen bleiben wird - zumindest nicht auf Dauer. Deutschland ist nunmal leider das Land der Lobbyisten. Und die machen letztendlich die Gesetzte - traurig, aber wahr!

Oder kann sich jemand erklären, warum wir seit Jahren als fast einziges Land der Welt um ein Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen herumkommen - naja, weil wir von einem Mitglied des VW-Aufsichtsrats regiert werden - oder etwa aus Vernunftsgründen?

Gibt es eigentlich hier schon Leute, die im DIMB aktiv sind? Vielleicht könntet ihr unterstützen?

Sorry, wenn ich an die Vernunft dieser Welt nicht recht glauben kann....


----------



## Techniker (3. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen wieder mal meine
"vor der Haustür genüßlich räkelnde" - Tour gefahren.

Ich bin total erschrocken ,
wie ausgefahren manche Stellen sind.
(gemeint sind die insg. vier Sandrampen)
Das hat mir einiges zu Denken gegeben,
was das Thema Wegsperrung anbetrifft .

Das Hauptproblem ist meines Erachtens die extreme Erosion
und nicht der Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Bikern, 
wer der Stärkere ist. 
Deswegen meine ich (Siehe auch Überschrift) : Themenverfehlung

Solche Problematiken wird es immer geben.
Es sei denn, mann trennt die Streithähne:
Ein Weg nur für Wanderer und ein Weg nur für Biker.
Schwierig wirds dann im -Garten.

Noch was : Angeblich wird geplant,
bei genügend Annahme der Vereine,
vom Forstamt einen neuen Trail freizuschlagen ,
also von Ästen zu befreien, ihn fahrbar zu machen.
Damit wäre das Thema Erosion zumindest teilweise vom Tisch.

(Hauptsache der neue Weg wird dann für Wanderer
mit Kinderwagen und/oder Dackel gesperrt.  )

Aber bisher ist ja noch nix entschieden 
(Interpretieren kann das jeder selbst  )


----------



## Techniker (3. Oktober 2003)

Mir ist es gerade aufgefallen :
Nicht : "Röthenbachklamm '*macht*' dicht!" (aktiv)
Sondern die Röthenbachklamm *wird* dicht *gemacht*. (passiv)

Aber das nur nebenbei.

gz
ujb


----------



## merkt_p (27. Oktober 2003)

Aktuelles zum Thema Röthenbachklamm.

Ich habe mit dem zuständigen Mitarbeiter (Förster?) vom Forstamt Altdorf gesprochen. Es ist nicht vorgesehen, die Röthenbachklamm (genauer: das Teilstück vom Birkensee bis zur Strasse Brunn- Fuchsau) für Radfahrer zu sperren.
Es wird ein parallel laufender Weg, der schon existiert, im Laufe des Winters vom Forstamt wieder freigeschnitten. Dieser Weg ist nur den Radfahrern vorbehalten und sollte von diesen auch genutzt werden. Eine Beschilderung vor Ort ist geplant.

Kommt es trotzdem weiterhin zu Beschwerden von Fußgängern an dem entsprechenden Teilstück, so wird das Landratsamt Altdorf die Röthenbachklamm für Radfahrer sperren!

An alle Mountainbiker: Benutzt bitte den Fahrradweg und sagt es an Alle weiter.

Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## amelius (27. Oktober 2003)

Zuallererst: Ich find´ es toll, dass Du Dich für das Thema einsetzt! Aber das hat im DAV wohl auch eine gewisse Tradition....oder?

Dann finde ich es auch sehr entgegenkommen, dass man seitens des Forstamts nicht einfach an Kahlschlag denkt, und den Weg sperrt - sondern auch über eine Alternative nachdenkt. Schließlich ist sowas bei weitem nicht selbstverständlich. 

Jetzt kommt es also noch einmal mehr auf uns alle (aber da meine ich auch die Fussgänger) an, dass es hier keinen weiteren Brennpunkt gibt.

Manchmal kann dann doch noch irgendwie an die Menschheit glauben!


----------



## Ralfbausa (28. Oktober 2003)

Also richtig versteh ich das Drama nicht.
Ich bin auch Tourenfahrer und habe noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Auch als Wanderer nie mit Bikern.

Evt. liegt es daran, das man als Wander/Biker etwas toleranter ist. 

Der Martin hat übrigens Recht mit dem Extraradweg. Dies habe ich auch am WoEn in den NN gelesen.

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## amelius (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *Also richtig versteh ich das Drama nicht.
> Ich bin auch Tourenfahrer und habe noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Auch als Wanderer nie mit Bikern.
> 
> ...



Naja, was heißt schon "Probleme haben" Es muss ja nicht immer gleich fast ein Handgemenge oder eine Diskussion sein, die dann unter die Gürtellinie abdriftet.

Schliesslich kann man ja nicht wissen, was die Leute so über einen denken, denen man als Biker begegnet. Es sind eher die kleinen Ereignisse, die dann langsam  bei vielen eine handfeste Front entstehen lassen. 

Oder glaubst Du, dass es jemals größere "Zusammenstösse" zwischen Bikern und Anwohnern an der alten Veste gegeben hat? Nee, ich denke, da wurde viel mehr im Stillen hinter der Gardine agiert und reagiert - trotzdem oder grade deshalb ist dort das Gelände teilweise gesperrt.

Ich finde, es geht viel mehr darum, einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen, als nur keine offenen Konflikte zu haben.

Aber nix für ungut! Ich möchte da wirklich niemand anprangern. Ich habe bestimmt auch schon genug Fußgänger erschreckt und mich als Wanderer über andere Radler geärgert. Wollte nur einen Gedanken zum Thema loswerden.


----------



## Ralfbausa (29. Oktober 2003)

Damit hast Du allerdings Recht. Ich ärgere mich auch manchmal wenn Biker an mir 2 cm vorbeiziehen ohne das ich diese vorher gehört habe.

Und es ärgert mich wenn ich von hinten angefahren komme und "Die" gehen einfach nicht zur Seite....Allerdings bedanke ich mich immer wenn mir jemand Platz gemacht hat.

Am alten Kanal (ist nah bei mir) ist es schon erstaunlich, wieviel Senioren da nebeneinander auf den Weg passen.

Pro & Contra - Ich denke, es sollten alle da etwas toleranter reagieren.


----------



## frank-lau (11. November 2003)

Kleiner Fahrbericht von der "Alternativen Strecke":

Also ich komm vom Birkensee her und dort wo von Brunn her der Weg unter der Autobahn durchgeht habe ich ihn endeckt! 
Zum Anfang geht´s steil bergauf und auch die nächsten Meter siehts noch gut aus. Dann liegen ein paar Bäume quer und man kommt fast auf der A3 zum stehen. Ich denk schon ist ja doch ganz gut diese Alternative, doch nach ca. 250m ist der Spaß vorbei.  Breiter Forstweg bis zur Straße Brunn-Leinburg! Wenn das eine Alternative zum Trail sein soll, DANKE Oder hab ich etwa irgendwo die Kurve verpasst??????

Kleine Bemerkung noch am Rande: Als ich heute die Schlange fuhr, sind mir an mehreren Stellen quer über den Weg gelegte Äste aufgefallen - ich glaube das Problem sind nicht wir Biker sondern die Wanderer selbst oder was soll DAS?? Aber ich glaube die Wanderer haben halt die größere Lobby und somit mehr Einfluß als so ein paar Biker.

Außerdem hatte ich dort noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern, brenzlig wirds nur wenn wir uns selbst begegnen!

Zur Sperrung: Wie wärs denn wenn ein Sonntags-Fahrverbot eingerichtet wird, damit könnte man leben, aber eine komplette Sperrung ist nicht zu akzeptieren.

Grüße an alle Schlange-Fahrer
Frank


----------



## showman (12. November 2003)

Grüsdidsch,

mit einem Sonntagsfahrverbot könnte ich zum Beispiel leben, nur fragt mich ja keiner. Der Punkt ist der, das das von anderen entschieden wird die sich einen Dreck um Biker scheren. Sollen doch die Wanderer die Alternativroute nehmen, dann brechen sie sich wenigstens nicht die Haxn wenn sie Sonntags vollgefressen durch den Wald watscheln. Zu den quergelegten Bäumen. Mit 20 cm Federweg lach ich da drüber, da muss ich ja net mal aufstehen. Das beweisst aber die Schwachsinnigkeit von manchen Wanderern die damit genau das Gegenteil bewirken, nähmlich das manche aussen rum fahren und der Weg dann immer breiter wird. Ich denke die sollten sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und gut wärs, aber dazu sind die nicht fähig weil meistens schon zu alt (hatte noch nie Probleme mit jüngeren Wanderern) und zu verbohrt in ihrer Meinung. Deshalb erkennen die nicht das sich die Zeiten geändert haben und und es nötig ist das von beiden Seiten ein gewisses Mass an Verständniss bzw. Rücksicht aufgebracht werden muss. Ich jedenfalls habe noch keinen umgefahren, bedrängt, beschimpft oder genötigt, selbiges ist mir aber schon öfters passiert obwohl ich mich, ich sag jetzt einfach mal "Vorbildlich" verhalten habe. Also warum soll immer nur ich zur Seite gehen, langsam fahren und immer schön lächeln und "Grüss Gott" sagen wenns eh meistens mecker gibt. Ich bin wirklich nicht auf Konfrontation aus, aber wie sich manche Wanderer verhalten finde ich zum :kotz: Da gibts auch schwarze Schafe und wegen denen paar Idioten gibts Theater.

Schönen Abend noch und gute Besserung

Showman  

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

